# Red Cherry Shrimp



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

Right now, I've got 7 ghost shrimp in my 10 gal with a betta and a snail. I only have artificial plants right now, but I am willing to try live again (had some bad experiences with petsmart plants in the past.) I would love to get some RCS, but they aren't available locally. And I also wanted to see if Yoshi the Betta would attack them before I spent the money on RCS. 

So far, he's not attacking them...just swimming near them or chasing them...almost as if he's making his presence known, but nothing more (that I know of!)

If I add some RCS, how many can I add? Should I just keep the ghost shrimp for now and get RCS later? Are RCS heartier than ghost shrimp? Anything else I should know? What are some good ground-cover type plants that the shrimp would like? (I have some short fake plants in the foreground of my tank that the ghosts like to climb around.)

Thanks!!


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Bettas love shrimp. Rcs are very expensive fishfood.


----------



## spectrecat (Apr 15, 2005)

So he'll eat the RCS but not the ghost shrimp?


----------



## toddnbecka (Jun 30, 2006)

Ghost shrimp will eat cherry shrimp. Betta's are hit-or-miss, just depends on the individual fish. Adding a large clump of java moss would help. What sort of light do you have on the tank? I have a 20 high with a regular FL strip light that grows Najas and java moss quite well. Also hundreds of cherry shrimp, Sewellia lineolata, and LDA-08 uber-dwarf pleco's in the tank. The betta lives in a huge glass vase hanging in front of the kitchen window.


----------



## ilovemyplaties (May 3, 2012)

My ghost shrimp love floating and ground moss balls. Water wisteria is a good plant too.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

I'm suprised that your betta doesn't attack the ghost shrimp. Mine got eaten after being in the tank for 3 weeks even though I had plenty of hiding spots. I also had three amanos which decided to jump out of the tank rather than being eaten  I wouldn't try cherry shrimp since they are tiny!


----------

